# Help with Crate attachment



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Any of you OK owners I have a Big Game and am looking for suggestions for the attachment of a crate. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Trapper


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I use a clear open tackle box thats about 6"x12" and use that for all of my tackle, I stick that right behind the seat in the smaller area. And I have a 19 quart ultra cool cooler that I took a 3 rod plastic berkley rack and screwed it on for my rods. So I have a cooler and a rod holder, I don't need a milk crate since I use the clear tackle box.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Talk to O Shin Rin. He's hot something that he rigged up for his Big Game's crate.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I took a piece of pvc board and mounted that to my yak with brackets. With this board (which is only 3/4" thick) I can mount rod holders, net holder, my light/flag, and anything else without having to sacrifice space. It's been working well for me. I even put a cooler back there with some beverages. I've got a Ride 135.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Post some pictures so I can have a look. Your ideas sound good just having a hard time picturing them.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got back home from NC seeing my folks I'll try and take some picks of my crate sun.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*O Shin Rin*

That would be great Thanks


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Any of you OK owners I have a Big Game and am looking for suggestions for the attachment of a crate. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Trapper


Not A whole lot to my crate but it works for me 
























I took some 1x1 plasticboard and trimed it and notched it to fit tight snug but not so that it pushes hard on the side to buckle .
Attached everything with zipties so as to easy repair if needed and bunggies for surcering to yak.








This allows you to keep things in the crate dry and add storage for ahncor and fish underneth.








With it higher ,I am able to reach into and grab rods better.I also at times have a simple bait bucket w/airator that sits behind the seat for live baits.
Theres many ways to set up a crate some put woodin legs or slates of wood under the crate or run rods across thru tie down but this needs for you to drill holes .
Also if you have a rudder you might want to try this idea for storing other items.
















I've since found a diffirent plastic tub for it but the extra space you can't beat also have another one up forward for dry items.

Hope this gives you some ideas and post some pics so you might help others.

jerry


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Jerry*

Thanks, for sending the pictures. How difficult was it to install the rudder? This is something I may look at doing next.

Guy
aka Trapper


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Thanks, for sending the pictures. How difficult was it to install the rudder? This is something I may look at doing next.
> 
> Guy
> aka Trapper


The rudder was factory installed but I think they go for $200 and the hatch for $80 i was told.

jerry


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

O Shin Rin said:


> The rudder was factory installed but I think they go for $200 and the hatch for $80 i was told.
> 
> jerry



Cheapiest I've found on the net is the rudder for $225.00 and the hatch for $70.00.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Dave*

I think I will wait until I have a little kayaking time under my belt.


----------

